# Tilting Router Lift



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

I just came across this and thought that it would be of interest.

http://woodgears.ca/router_lift/


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marcel, people come up with some amazing and complex designs. Ask yourself: "How often would I use these features?" Don't get me wrong on this; clever designs like this one excell for certain applications.


----------



## Alan Bienlein (Oct 17, 2009)

Mike said:


> Marcel, people come up with some amazing and complex designs. Ask yourself: "How often would I use these features?" Don't get me wrong on this; clever designs like this one excell for certain applications.


I would use it alot as it opens up a whole new world as far as what type of profiles you can get from one router bit. I had to build a special one time jig to get the profile I wanted for the flag case I recently built. With this type of lift all I would have had to do would be to tilt it.

































His plans are very detailed and accurate. I speak from experience as I just built his quick set tenon jig, the slot mortiser and the pantorouter. If I would have known about his site before I bought my current router lift I would have built his tilting router lift. I think I still might build it for future use!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike said:


> Marcel, people come up with some amazing and complex designs. Ask yourself: "How often would I use these features?" Don't get me wrong on this; clever designs like this one excell for certain applications.


I think that Alan says it all Mike.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, I am not knocking the design. The ability to tilt your router eliminates building a lot of jigs for special jobs. What I am asking is how often will you use this feature? When the answer is a lot then perhaps this is the ideal concept for you to go with. I attached another design by Patrick Spielman for you to check out. Bob and Rick teach that "Simple is better" and this is something I agree with. All I am doing is presenting options for your consideration. There are many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

No need to build a Tilting Router fixture just tilt the table top,here's just one way. keep it in the KISS way 

MLCS Horizontal Router Table

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/33162-mlcs-horizontal-router-table-update.html

===


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

bobj3 said:


> Hi
> 
> No need to build a Tilting Router fixture just tilt the table top,here's just one way. keep it in the KISS way
> 
> ...


I'm sure that it works just fine but personally I have never been comfortable with stationary tools whose work surface is not horizontal.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Marcel M said:


> I'm sure that it works just fine but personally I have never been comfortable with stationary tools whose work surface is not horizontal.


Sometimes it's easier to see what you're doing if the work surface is tilted.

That guy does some awesome work - even if I'll never use most, if any, of it, I can still appreciate it.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Woodhaven 1472 Angle-Ease : Angle Ease

Amazon.com: Woodhaven 1472 Angle-Ease: Home Improvement


Product Details

1472 Angle-Ease is designed for the PC 7518, Milwaukee 5625 (w/optional 1430S Shim) or 3-1/2" motors from the Bosch 1617/18, DeWalt 161/618 and PC 690/892 (w/optional 1436A Adapter). 
The Angle-Ease allows your router to do things no other tool can do.
It's safer then tilting your work, and multiple profiles are possible with just one bit. 
Combine its angling ability with a few common router bits and you can duplicate moldings of all kinds! Angle vertical panel bits, or other style bits, to produce unique one-of-a-kind moldings. 
With the Angle-Ease, 
you are only limited by your imagination! 
The Angle-Ease is designed for router table use and features a 9-1/4"x 11-3/4"x 3/8" phenolic plate. 
Includes height adjuster with a 2-1/4" fine adjustment.
Height or angle settings controlled with knobs, no tools required during operation.
Positive stops every 5º, plus 22-1/2º. 
Scale has 1º markings. Some assembly required.


===



JOAT said:


> Sometimes it's easier to see what you're doing if the work surface is tilted.
> 
> That guy does some awesome work - even if I'll never use most, if any, of it, I can still appreciate it.


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Ouch ! $ 240.00 ......

I like the Horizontal Router Table from MCLS better....but I need to evaluate (like Mike says, "how many times am I going to need to rotate the router ?")

To me this can only be answered by each person.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

That is why they make two flavors of ice cream Neil.


----------



## biloxi tom (Sep 10, 2012)

Making your own router lift might be cool. And if you are going to the trouble to make one adding that feature may be worth your trouble. how long does it take you to make a jig for a one time (really never again, REALLY?) use and if you need to make more than one over the next few years. well that is time you could have for a project. And really which ones are baddest to show off to your buds, a jig or 2 or a router lift you built. and yea oh by the way guys Check this out!!!! I like the unusual and this ain't unusual IT'S FREAKING UNIQUE AS ALL GET OUT! Now yea you are gonna spend a lotta time on making it. But 2nd $240 is a lot so you are paying yourself for your time. AND OH YEA 1st THIS IS WHAT WE DO spend time in our shops making stuff. How many things have any of us made that we really aren't gonna use much ever again? We made it 'cause it interested us and we loved making it! OK getting off my soap box. I just really love see people make somethin useful and especially if it is for the shop. mattias is a genius I put up there with who ever invented the french cleat. Most of what he does is way beyond my capabilities so I marvel at anyone who can follow the directions let alone think it up.
later biloxi tom "DO NOT have a nice day, have a wild and wonderful one"


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

Mike said:


> That is why they make two flavors of ice cream Neil.


I make fifteen flavors of ice cream. Maybe I should only make one type of ice cream because I'm wasting time in the kitchen. :sad:


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

There is this option as well.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Having only ONE flavor makes for a quick choice compared to choosing one out of fifteen!
It's a bit like Bj's routers, he has so many that I can't even guess how he makes the choice each day, perhaps he has them numbered and goes consecutively!
As for the necessity of tilting the router or table, because of the huge choice of bits, in the 38 years that I've been using routers I've never found a need do do either.


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Having only ONE flavor makes for a quick choice compared to choosing one out of fifteen!
> It's a bit like Bj's routers, he has so many that I can't even guess how he makes the choice each day, perhaps he has them numbered and goes consecutively!
> As for the necessity of tilting the router or table, because of the huge choice of bits, in the 38 years that I've been using routers I've never found a need do do either.


Vanilla?


----------



## allbarknobite (Sep 15, 2011)

*This tilting router table does things I could never do on my Rockler tables.*

*The RouterSHOP Tilting RouterTable*
A short history of this table...
At the giant Anaheim Show in 1993, a company named *CFW* which stood for *"Contraptions for Woodworkers"* had a Steel Tilting Router Table made in the USA. 
*RBI Industries, Inc.* purchased the rights to the product from CFW, then went out of business during the 2009 recession. 
The tilting router table is still available from the latest owner, *Bushton Manufacturing* located in Kansas. 

The *"Legacy Woodshop Demos" site* is shown below:​
*On the site, the RS-29 RouterShop can be seen being assembled and in action by checking out:*
New Product - "RBI RouterShop by Hawk" ****************************** Page 1

Yes, It is still *Made in the USA* and is now manufactured exclusively by: 
*Hawk Woodworking Industries*​The RouterSHOP RS-29 comes complete with the sliding miter gauge, zero clearance inserts, feather boards, free hand guide pins, stop blocks, and step by step instructions.
The Built-In Sliding Miter Gauge can act as a coping sled and (almost) eliminates the need to build jigs.
RouterSHOP RS-29 $800 plus s/h.

Click on their *Products* page here.
====
*NOW! My Testimonial...*
I have personally used and owned this router table since 2008, and it does things I could never do on my regular Rockler Table or my MLCS horizontal router table. I have since installed a *MLCS PowerLift* and a *Digital Gauge* to make this my "goto" table.
To search for my several posts about using the RS-29 tilting table in this forum, the *search words* are: "rbi" "hawk" "x-y router" table or a "x-y-z router" table. 
Like I replied to another poster, "the price of admission of $800 is high, but I thoroughly enjoy building things with this table." 
I am presently building *"Rail&Stile*" sides for a 60" by 80" *Vertical Murphy* bed _*to replace its plywood.*_ 
The *stiles* are 87 and 15 inches. The *coped rails* are 15 and 60 inches.

It definitely worth checking out.
Mark


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Marcel M said:


> Vanilla?


Yes please, you can't beat Vanilla!


----------



## Marcel M (Jun 14, 2012)

harrysin said:


> Yes please, you can't beat Vanilla!


How did I know that?


----------

